# Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?



## Baddy89 (25. April 2004)

Hi,

hallo erstma an alle 

so meine frage:

ich bin 14 und habe nurn fahrrad!!!

hat jemand ne anleitung, wie man sich son anhänger fürs fahrrad selbst baut oder würde ihn mir gegen ein kleines entgeld bauen!?

auch wenn es im internet verkäufer gibt könnt ihr mir diese empfehlen.

ich hae das heute beim preisfischen gesehen und jeder hatte solche fahrradanhänger, die klappte man auf , auf der innenseite des deckels waren die ruten und im hänger selbst das ganze zubehör

also entweder ne anleitung,tipps oder angebote.

und wie gesagt, wenn mir das jemand bauen könnte, wäre das natürlich auch super!!! wird natürlich bezahlt,wenns sein muss

danke und gruß

baddy89


----------



## Baddy89 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

achja, wenn mir das jemand baue würde, kann er mir gleich seinen preis sagen!?

3kästen bier + eine rarität aus der seltenen pfalz 

oder is des noch zu wenig??


----------



## hark (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

So, hab was im Google gefunden :b .

Wähle                  Seiten auf deutsch Gib ein:                Fahrradanhänger selbst gebaut
Gehe auf              Seite 4 Öffne den Beitrag : Der Bau von Fahrradanhängern Dort haben Schüler in einer Projektwoche einen Anhänger gebaut, wie es billiger kaum geht #6 .
Das sollte dir eigentlich helfen.
Um den dort beschriebenen Anhänger zubauen, braucht nicht geschweisst zu werden.

Gruss #h


----------



## Tscho (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Ich hätte einen. der nur wieder n bisschen hergerichtet werden müsste, bei Interesse kanst dich ja mal per PN melden


----------



## Fangnix (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Hallo Baddy89,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du und hab mir das Teil einfach zum Geburtstag schenken lassen. 
Ist 'ne schöne Sache, da passt viel rein und der Rutenfutteral wird an der Deichsel befestigt.

Du solltest dir schon einen kaufen, denn mit 10-20 kg Angelgepäck muss der Anhänger schon was aushalten!
Weiterhin sollte er eine große, tiefe Wanne haben und Luftreifen besitzen, damit er nicht holpert. Einen guten bekommst du ab ca. 100 €.

Frag doch einfach mal deinen Fahrradhändler.

Fangnix


----------



## Baddy89 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

ok
danke leute


----------



## sebastian (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Funzt das auch bei Mopeds ?


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Hi Baddy,

Ich will mir auch schon länger einen zulegen aber ich glaub ich warte noch bis meinen Schein bekomme. Im Quelle Katalog is einer für 79€ (oder 89?)der ganz stabil aussieht.Gruß Thomas


----------



## hark (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Dies ist ein Test


----------



## hark (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Hallo @all

Ich hab die letzten Wochen in meinem Keller zugebracht und mir einen Fahrrad-Anhänger gebaut.
Nun möchte ich das gute Stück einmal vorstellen.
Ich habe einen alten Kindertransportanhänger genommen, den Aufbau demontiert so das nur das Fahrgestell übrig blieb.
Die nun Überflüssigen Stangen wurden als Verlängerung und Abschluss wieder verwendet. Als Boden schraubte ich Lochblech auf die Verlängerung. Eine 90L Spiessbütt (rechteckig) schraubte dannach vorne auf die ehemalige Fussplatte und auf das Lochblech. Zwischen Bütt und Abschluss ist eine freie Fläche die die Mitnahme einer z.B. Kühltasche erlaubt.Auf dem Abschluss schraubte ich ebenfalls Lochblech welches ich vorher kantete so das eine Ablage entstand.
Vorne auf der Deichsel befestigte ich quer ebenfalls Lochblech welches an den Seiten gekantet wurde damit ich Seitenhalt hatte.
An dem Anhänger ist nichts geschweisst worden es wurde ausschliesslich geschraubt.
Die Schrauben werden durch Selbstsichernden Muttern gehalten.
Zur Sicherung des Angelgerätes verwende ich einen Spanngurt und Flexspannseile. Durch das Lochblech hat man genügend Haltepunkte.

Damit Ihr euch ein Bild von den Anhänger machen könnt, hab ich ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr davon haltet.
Ach übrigens, dass ganze hat ca. 20 Euronen gekostet.

Gruss aus NRW #h


----------



## hark (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Hier kommt noch ne Aufnahme.


In die Spiessbütt kommt meine Angeltasche in der sich die Regenkleidung und die Zubehörkiste befindet. Hinter der Bütt kann man wie schon angesprochen eine Kühltasche stellen. Obenauf leg ich meine Angelliege und darauf meine Rutentasche die ich so positioniere, dass sie hinten und vorne in der Ablagen zuliegen kommt. Auf diese Weise kann sie mit dem Spanngurt fixiert, nicht von Hänger rutschen. Bei Schlechtem Wetter, wird über alles eine Plane gelegt und mit den Flexgurten zum halten gebracht.
Dann alles ans Rad. Wie? (siehe Testbild) und ab die Post.
Mal schauen ob ich von dem ganzen Gespann noch ne Aufnahme mache.


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Hallo Baddy89 
Wilkommen an Board!
Schau doch mal auf´m Flomarkt nach, da gibt´s solche Dinger oft für´n Appel und´n Ei. Kolege hat neulich einen für 3 Euro erstanden, n´Superding!!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

@hark 
Klasse Ding Dein Ding!!!


----------



## hark (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Jau, danke


Gruss #h


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Ebay ist voll mit den Dingern!!! Habe mal eben nachgesehen

Über zeugt Euch selber hier

http://sport-a-z.com/Radsport_Anhan...lumnlayoutZ3QQsosortorderZ1QQsosortpropertyZ3


----------



## hark (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Nabend zusammen

So, ich habe den Hänger mal ein wenig beladen.
Sieht dann so aus


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

@hark 
dann kann´s ja losgehen!!!


----------



## sepia (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

als ich noch keinen Führerschein hatte hab ich von einer Regenrinne ein komplettes Rohr genommen so auf ca. 40cm oder so gekürzt einen netten Boden unten dran gemacht das an der Seite des hinterrades senkrecht befestigt und meine Teleskopstangen darein gesteckt den rest hatte ich in einem Korb und Rucksack das hat gereicht um mal 2 stunden oder so an den Fluss auf Forellen zu gehen für nen Seebesuch wäre mir auch zuwenig Stauraum aber kurz an den Fluss perfekt und billig


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Vielleicht kann man ja auch einen alten Kinderwagen vom Sperrmüll umbauen. Hat das hier schon mal einer gemacht? Wenn ja dann Foto hier rein!


----------



## Baddy89 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

hmmm und die plastikdinger sidn die stabil und groß genug?

ich bin denen gegenüber immer misstrauisch.


----------



## hark (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

@ baddy89
Wenn du die Spiessbehälter meinst die sind absolut stabil. 
War damit jetzt schon etliche Male am Wasser ohne das sich da was gelockert hat.
Nach der richtigen Grösse musst du schon suchen.
Für den Anfang reichen 90L Behälter völlig hat mich im Baumarkt 5,95€ gekostet.
Hätte lieber nen 120L Behälter gehabt aber keinen gefunden. Wenn ich einen kriegen sollte, investiere ich gerne nochmal 9€ kommst immer noch Supergünstig weg dabei.
Das wechseln des Behälters ist nur ne Minutensache einfach die vier Bodenschrauben von der alten lösen, in die neue Kiste vier Löcher bohren Kiste festschrauben und fertig.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Hallo,


danke für die Antworten...hmmm...bin immer noch nicht auf den Hänger gekommen....bin eher gegen Plastikwannen und so.....hätte gerne einen schönen, stabilen...am besten aus Holz....auch sollte er nen Deckel haben...so könnte ich innen was reinlegen und oben aufem Deckel und an den Seiten auch noch Material anbringen....hmmm suche schon ewig...is das so schwer?...aus meinem verein die haben alle solche....aber ich vermute die sind selbstgebaut oder von irgendjemandem machen lassen.....naja hoffe weiterhin auf eure Hilfe.


Gruß und Dank

Baddy


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

eigendlich kann das ja gar nicht soooo schwer sein .... #h
ich würde sagen beim nächsten Sperrmüll - oder aufm Flohmark mal gucken was 2 gute Luftreifen und eine Achse hat ....
eine Holzkiste kann ja beliebig zusammengebastelt werden !
Oben den Deckel mit 2 Scharnieren dran, an der Seite vielleicht je nen Rutenhalter .... mit Holz kann man sowas doch einfach zusammen bauen...
unter die Kiste die Achse mit den Luftreifen,  das ganze dann mit Holzschutzlack etwas wettertauglich machen und aus nem gebogenem Rohr wird man sich schon irgendwie eine Deichsel bauen können die man seitlich am Fahrrad (ode wo auch immer) befestigen kann ....  |bla:
In die Holzkiste kann man irgendwie ja evtl. nen Sitz basteln ( mit dem aufgeklappten Deckel als Rückenlehne oder ne Schublade oder oder oder .....


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

im Prinzip ne größere Sitzkiepe mit Rädern dran......#6


----------



## Augustiner (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Ich würd sagen mit Holz ist er schwerer als mit einer Plastikwanne!


----------



## Bienzli (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

schau mal hier


----------



## crossfire (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

Moin

Netten Anhänger hast dir gebaut , vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mir auch einen gekauft der sieht fast genau so aus wie deiner nur ist der wenn er beladen ist ca einen Meter Höher als deiner


----------



## Bienzli (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

ich habe diesen wagen nicht selber gebaut, sondern bin im Internet zufällig auf dieses Bild gestossen.


----------



## naturkoeder (1. August 2008)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*



hark schrieb:


> So, hab was im Google gefunden :b .
> 
> Wähle                  Seiten auf deutsch Gib ein:                Fahrradanhänger selbst gebaut
> Gehe auf              Seite 4 Öffne den Beitrag : Der Bau von Fahrradanhängern Dort haben Schüler in einer Projektwoche einen Anhänger gebaut, wie es billiger kaum geht #6 .
> ...



Umstädnlicherr gehts nicht?!?!?!!? Kann man nicht einfach ein Link setzen? oder wenigstens eine ungefähre adresse angeben...Zumal das unter deiner Beschriebung garnicht zu finden ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#q#q;+


----------



## martin k (2. August 2008)

*AW: Transportwagen für Fahrrad bauen!?*

@naturkoeder
vielleicht war es ja vor 4 Jahren noch dort...

Grüße
Martin


----------

